# constant mild pain in thyroid and lymph nodes



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Just had my second ultrasound yesterday.

First one 2 years ago.

No suspicious lumps and Lymph nodes look normal.

Basically the same as the first one but my thyroid has shrunk from 70ml to 40ml.

Still very enlarged.

I have always had occasional mild pain or soreness every once and awhile in my thyroid and lymph nodes in my neck.

But for the last few years it has been constant.

I am not a big fan of pain killers because they don't work well for me.

I feel 300 % better on Armour but this sore neck is relentless.

I keep showing every Doctor I see my neck where it has been red for years.

But get no answers.

I still think any remaining symptoms and this never ending soreness would disappear if my thyroid was removed.

I have a high tolerance to pain but even mild soreness after many years just gets to me.

State Medicaid has there own guidelines which I'm sure would come into question if I pursued a TT.

Anyone else have this same red soreness on neck area with Hashimoto's ?

When I see my PCP next month I am going to look into getting this diseased organ removed.

I'm sure it won't go over to well with the insurance company but it is worth a try.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Tell them you are choking - maybe that will get their attention to remove it.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I actually do choke sometimes when eating.

Usually double swallows to get anything down too.

And that fantastic "clunk" sound on occasion when swallowing.

I had two CT scans that show no airway compromise , even when thyroid was very enlarged.

The inflammation is very bad and does not go away when in that " so called range".

Antibodies are in the 1000's with years of thyroid replacement hormone also.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I had several ultrasounds prior to surgery and none of them showed any problems with my airway, even though I would regularly choke on things and couldn't breathe easily when I laid on one side. When my surgeon was in there removing my thyroid he found that my entire esophagus had been displaced by my thyroid. So, it isn't always visible on scans.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't have any breathing issues when laying down.

I do experience air hunger when hypo though.

More of a constant inflammation soreness I have on my neck and upper chest below the collar bone. It is always very bright red all the time. And has been this way for at least 5 years.

When tests are done for inflammation it is always below the cutoff percentage or range and told to be "normal".

It makes it look like I'm imagining this low grade pain or tenderness.

How long do I have to Live with this? The rest of my Life.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Bless your heart, You poor thing.

Any way you could get into see a surgeon? My surgeon told me insurance companies never decline their recommendation to remove.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

A few years ago when I was approved for Medicaid My previous PCP sent me to a thyroid surgeon.

I was on synthetic's and the surgeon was very quick with me.

He did run all thyroid tests which were of coarse "within range".

He also said He didn't think my thyroid needed to be removed.

I told him I was 100% positive it was the synthetic hormone that was making me feel like crap.

He told me a lot of people can't tolerate synthetic and told me I needed to see an Endo.

Saw an Endo who is actually the Professor of Endocrinology at a very well know Philadelphia Hospital.

He would not listen to me and ignored my requests to try the alternative thyroid hormone desiccated thyroid.

I fired all the Doctors and found a new PCP who had no problem letting me try Armour.

I may see this surgeon again as He takes my insurance and Does only thyroid surgery.


----------

